# Drake Fire Department Coyote Hunt



## coyote crazy (Nov 29, 2013)

1st Annual 
DVFD Coyote Tournament
January 4th 2014
Drake, ND

The Drake Volunteer Fire Department will be holding a one day coyote hunt Jan. 4th 2014 as a fundraiser to buy new equipment.

Morning registration will be at the Drake City Hall in Drake at 6:00 A.M. Check-in that day will be at the Morris Bar. Check -in will start at 1:00 P.M. and must be at check in by 6:30 P.M. that evening.

The tournament will get under way with a rules meeting that one team member must be present during registration that morning at the Drake City Hall. The rules meeting will take place immediately after all teams are registered.

There is a $100 entry fee per each 2man team. ($30 goes to Fire Department, $50 to payback, $10 for big dog, and $10 to little dog. Payback will be as follows 1st 30%, 2nd 25%, 3rd 20%, 4th 15%, 5th 10%. There will also be a big coyote, little coyote contest, $20 is included in entry fee, 100% payback on this contest.

Name__________________________________________________Phone__________________Age____
Address______________________________
______________________________
______________________________

Name___________________________________________________Phone_________________Age____
Address	______________________________
______________________________
______________________________

For information regarding rules, and entry forms contact
Derek Nickelson 
701-889-2073
1st Annual
Drake Volunteer Fire Department
Coyote Tournament Rules

1.	Entry fee shall be $100 per team $30 to DVFD, $50 to payback, $10 big dog, and $10 little dog. Pay back will be as follows 1st 30%, 2nd 25%, 3rd 20%, 4th 15% 5th 10%. 
2.	Largest and smallest coyote ($10 large and $10 small already in entry fee) weights will be taken at check in. (100% PAYBACK).
3.	No para planes, ultra lights, airplanes, UTV's, ATV's and/or snowmobiles.
4.	Use of an airplane, para planes, ultra lights, UTV's, ATV's and/or snowmobiles the day of the tournament to locate predators is prohibited.
5.	Predators can be taken with any center fire, rim fire, or bow. NO SHOTGUNS!!!
6.	No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only
7.	Core temperature will be taken from all predators at check-in. Predators will be disallowed if temperature and time do not match. Tournament officials will have sole discretion of disallowing the coyote in question.
8. Blocks will be handed out at the rules meeting that morning. They are to be placed in each coyote's mouth immediately upon retrieval. The block must have the team number, and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyote's mouth (top and bottom) to secure the block. THE BLOCK MUS BE FILLED OUT COMPLETELY AND BANDED IN THE COYOTES MOUTH. ANY COYOTE TURNED IN WITHOUT A PROPERLY FILLED OUT BLOCK (SEQUENCE NUMBER, TEMPERATURE, AND TEAM NUMBER) BANDED IN THE COYOTES MOUTH WILL BE DISALLOWED. All blocks issued for tourney must be returned to Drake Fire Dept. Coyotes must be exposed to the outdoors, laid out side by side and not stacked. Coyotes cannot be placed in plastic bags, enclosed boxes, or stored in side of a vehicle. It is impossible to get consistent core temperatures if these standards are not followed by everyone. NO EXEPTIONS.
9.	All entrants must be present and available to answer questions at evening check-in
10.	No live decoys and/or dogs (no running predators with dogs)
11.	No baiting
12.	All ties will be broken by check-in times
13.	Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used. 
14.	No pooling of animals between teams
15.	Check in times strongly enforced. It is the contestant's responsibility to check in with a tournament official. Check in times will be 1:00 p.m. to 6:30 p.m. central time. Tournament clock will be at check-in table.
16.	You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have a second team or individual out scouting for you
17.	All coyotes/fox that are checked in will be inspected, and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the costs of the event. Points will be awarded for the following predators: coyotes=10, fox=5
18.	Contest hours are 6:00 a.m. cst thru 6:30 p.m. cst January 4th 2014
19.	All applicable licenses must be in your possession at time of tournament. If you are hunting without a state furbearers license or tribal license, local authorities may be notified and you will be disqualified from the tournament. 
20.	Sportsmanship. Any team-upon the sole discretion of the tournament director-that shows a lack of consideration for other teams, the rules, or is just being a jerk, will be asked to leave. If it is determined that any team or team member who has questionable actions, coyotes, behavior, etc., that is deemed detrimental actions, enjoyment of the tournament by others, they will be banned from entering the tournament. No team has an inherent right to hunt our tournament, and the DFD reserves the right to refuse entry to any team or team member who has displayed the above-mentioned sportsmanship-like behavior.

The rules are set out for the benefit of all participants to ensure everyone has equal opportunity for a great hunt and the chance at winning the tournament. Each coyote will be examined at check-in, and all rules will be strongly enforced. Core temperatures, time of kill, and sequence will be checked on all coyotes checked-in. properly filled out blocks is imperative. We will have a large pool of coyotes to compare temperatures and times with, you should expect your coyotes to fall within those ranges. If you check in a coyote that does not fall within those ranges the tournament officials will have sole discretion of disallowing the coyote in question, violating the tournament rules or the laws of the state can lead to that team's removal from tournament and depending on the situation the local authorities may be notified. If you have a snowmobile and are considering entering the tournament just to run the coyotes down we would suggest you do not spend your money on the entry fee. Trapping, snaring, live trapping, shooting coyotes the night before, shooting them from a vehicle or trying to take a coyote in any way that would jeopardize the integrity of the tournament will not be tolerated and you will be removed from the tournament immediately. Anything questionable will be up to the discretion of the tournament official to determine if a coyote will be allowed or disallowed. It is the burden of the tournament participant to follow the rules and to turn in coyotes that do not appear to be taken out side what is allowed by the rules. Meaning that if your team turns in 4 coyotes that two of them are blocked in correctly based on times and temperatures. The ones in question will be disallowed. If you turn in coyotes that are all shot in the hind quarters with a shot gun, with dry bladders and empty colon, you may have a problem convincing anyone they were taken legally. The tournament officials do not need to see you running them down, and explaining what happened will not help if every indication points towards you running them down with a snowmobile. The burden is on the hunter to prove that the coyote was taken as per tournament rule not the officials. If you would like to spend the weekend talking with coyote hunters and hunting coyotes with a chance at winning some gas money for more hunts we would love to see you at the tournament.

Please sign that you have read the rules and understand them. At least one member of each team must sign prior to receiving blocks.
Sign____________________________________Date_______________________
Sign____________________________________Date_______________________
Oct 2013


----------



## coyote crazy (Nov 29, 2013)

should be a good time hope to see a lot of you there


----------

